# Oveja Negra "Super Wedgie"



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Just thought I'd share a pic and some thoughts on a frame bag I've been using lately - the "Super Wedgie" from the good folks @ Oveja Negra:










For those times when a full-frame bag isn't needed, the SW is a really great option. I've tried a variety of horizontally-oriented 'half-frame' bags, but the problem always seems to be that they take up more like 2/3 of the triangle, not half, making it awkward to fit water bottles under it, awkward to remove them once they are in the cages and/or I end up having to use short bottles to fit. The SW is a much better approach, in my opinion, with plenty of room for a magnum bottle behind it, while still offering the same volume as a typical half-frame bag. I also think that the additional depth offers more versatility in terms of what you can pack in it than a horizontal bag. For those with full-sus rigs, a Super Wedgie could be a good option as well.

The Super Wedgie comes in two sizes - small (3+liters) and large (4+liters) and is designed to easily adapt to many different frames.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but does anybody else just not get water bottles? They seem unnecessarily hard to drink from while riding, it's kinda gross putting the nozzle in your mouth after it gets cover in trail gunk, and compared to other options they are just a poor use of space.

IMO one of the bag manufacturers could/should put some effort into a custom bladder/frame bag. Personally I'd be happy to not use a standard bottle ever again.


----------



## Flat_side (Sep 12, 2015)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Maybe it's just me, but does anybody else just not get water bottles? They seem unnecessarily hard to drink from while riding, it's kinda gross putting the nozzle in your mouth after it gets cover in trail gunk, and compared to other options they are just a poor use of space.
> 
> IMO one of the bag manufacturers could/should put some effort into a custom bladder/frame bag. Personally I'd be happy to not use a standard bottle ever again.


I never quite understood the water bottle thing for the longest time either. Always wore my backpack with water bladder and called it good. Here recently, as I've started taking longer rides, I've realized water alone isn't cutting it. This is where I've found the water bottle handy- it's now used to carry a supplement sports drink such as Gatorade or even lemonade. A couple sips in between water keeps my energy stores going strong.

Oh, and the wedgie pack is pretty sweet. Got one on my rig and find it very useful.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Maybe it's just me, but does anybody else just not get water bottles?


I use a bladder for day rides and bottles on tour. Drinking from a bottle is not that hard and on a tour I'm typically not going balls to the wall on techy terrain non-stop for hours. It's easier to keep bottles clean. Easier to refill from streams and I can be drinking from one bottle while I'm treating the other or mix water in one bottle with electrolytes/sports drink in the other.

I've also got a pretty good camp "shower" system down with my bottles for staying clean in critical "areas".

I carry the bottles I drink from up about bar/stem height and depending on the trip a bigger bottle down under the downtube. The higher bottles get no dirtier than a bladder nipple would and I don't care how dirty the lower bottle gets because I take the lid off and pour it into the clean bottles to drink from.

Probably what I like most about bottles on tour is that the places I carry them [feed bags, stem mount or under DT] don't compete for space in my framebag where I want to carry other heavy items or my backpack where I don't want the extra weight of water.

If you gotta have a bladder in your frame bag any custom bag maker will put in a hydration hose port for you. Then just fill the lower part of the bag's triangle with stuff you don't need frequently like a spare tube, etc.. until you've got an upper area that's the approximate size of your bladder.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Didn't foresee this becoming a thread about water bottles, but for what it's worth, I'm not sure what there is to "get" - it's a bottle that holds water. On more techy terrain I use, and prefer, a small hydration pack. But for longer tours, gravel/forest road rides, etc. I much prefer having the weight on the bike than on my back all day. And many places I tour there is the chance of ending up in a 'dry camp' where even if I'm carrying water on my back, it's still a good idea to have a bottle or two as well.

As for bottles taking up valuable space well, sometimes water is one of the most valuable things I carry, depending on the situation, so I consider that space well used. But like I said above, this is a frame pack for those times when a full frame pack isn't really needed. I find it's great for long day rides where I'm carrying more food, etc, questionable weather rides where I want some extra layers/rain gear with me, etc. And I prefer to have that weight on my frame if possible.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been pondering a partial frame bag for day rides. I can see why you like the version you have there since your frame is pretty small. The bike I was looking at a partial frame bag for has a bigger main triangle so using a horizontal bag doesn't interfere with a bottle on top of the DT.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

What size is the bag and the bike it is on?


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Water bottles VS hydration bladders:

I started on bottles, went to bladders, then went back to bottles. Why?

Bottle Pros:
- Very easy to keep track of your intake. You can't forget to drink, since you know how much you've had, and you can't run out unexpectedly because you can see what you have left. 

- Very easy to fill. Many sinks, taps, creeks, etc. can be prohibitive to filling a 3L bladder. Mostly because there's not enough room for the bladder to stand fully upright. A short bottle fits (almost) everywhere. 

- Easy to replace. Lose or break a bottle? Just pop a soda bottle into your bottle cage. if your carry system is optimized for bottles, it's almost impossible to not be able to carry water. Tear the zipper, hose, etc. on your bladder, and it can be hard to repair. I learned this the hard way on a bad crash in CO.

I prefer carrying bottles on my fork, or on a King Cage top cap mount. I also usually have a Nalgene on my downtube. As for the grime on the cap... well, if you're not in cow country, HTFU!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

grubetown said:


> What size is the bag and the bike it is on?


That's the size L bag, on a medium Fargo frame. It also fits very well on my med. Hayduke, and large Blackborow.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Shooter McGavin (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting Smith. I've been looking at these for a few weeks and I'm close to pulling the trigger on one of em. Just can't decide on the small or large. My lynskey triangle is 17.25 TT, 11.5 ST and 21.5 DT. Seems like a large bag would pretty much fill the triangle and I'm not sure you could place a 3L bladder into the smaller 3L bag because of that space being offered in different compartments. 

What is the proportion of space between the large and small pockets on your bag?


----------



## Shooter McGavin (Feb 14, 2007)

Flat_side said:


> I've realized water alone isn't cutting it. This is where I've found the water bottle handy- it's now used to carry a supplement sports drink such as Gatorade or even lemonade


Or lime wedges... In a gin & tonic.


----------



## Flat_side (Sep 12, 2015)

Shooter McGavin said:


> Or lime wedges... In a gin & tonic.


I'm more of a bourbon guy...but that's stored in another compartment

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Shooter McGavin said:


> What is the proportion of space between the large and small pockets on your bag?


The small pocket on the other side is really just a flat pocket for maps, etc. The main pocket is 95% of the volume of the bag.

FWIW, the top tube on the bike above is 22.4" and the seat tube is 18". :thumbsup:


----------

